# Shoutout to my... scale



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

So in the 5+ years I have been doing DIY I have gone through 4 scales. One of them lasted me all of 2 months. The second longest was 1 year. But this one I am using now has lasted me over 2 years now and still going strong. Just the other day I had to change batteries on it, and every time I do I do a weight calibration - I have a 200g weight which I bought many years ago - and it still weighed it at exactly 200g. 

The part that amazes me the most is that I 'bought' this scale from Wish all those years back when you could still 'buy' things for free and only pay the shipping fees. I actually 'bought' 3 scales from them, the others are still in my cupboard waiting. 

So yeah, mindless little rant, but about to start mixing again and thought I'd pay homage to something which is so integral in all DIY'ers lives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> So in the 5+ years I have been doing DIY I have gone through 4 scales. One of them lasted me all of 2 months. The second longest was 1 year. But this one I am using now has lasted me over 2 years now and still going strong. Just the other day I had to change batteries on it, and every time I do I do a weight calibration - I have a 200g weight which I bought many years ago - and it still weighed it at exactly 200g.
> 
> The part that amazes me the most is that I 'bought' this scale from Wish all those years back when you could still 'buy' things for free and only pay the shipping fees. I actually 'bought' 3 scales from them, the others are still in my cupboard waiting.
> 
> ...


Wow what an awesome story. It made me smile...thank you.   Its the little things in life hey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Its the little things in life hey


It is. But if you consider these things retailed for about R200 back in the day, so replacing one every now and then became costly, so I am very happy to have one now that's lasting this long.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> It is. But if you consider these things retailed for about R200 back in the day, so replacing one every now and then became costly, so I am very happy to have one now that's lasting this long.


Ill be honest...I mixed for the first time today...using syringes...yup didnt go well lol. 

Hence Im not counting today as my first official mixing sesh. Was just a test run. 

So after reading your post Im even MORE convinced of investing in a scale. Im gonna check online now how much they cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

I mixed using syringes when I started. Easiest way to start off and still use a few of them every now and then. The pain for me with syringes is cleaning them and then you can only use them about 3 times before you have to replace them and that also becomes costly. But bulk mixing, scale is the way to go. I mix a litre of each of my wife and my favourite juices, so I use the small scale for the concentrates and nic then move over to a 5Kg kitchen scale for the PG and VG.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I mixed using syringes when I started. Easiest way to start off and still use a few of them every now and then. The pain for me with syringes is cleaning them and then you can only use them about 3 times before you have to replace them and that also becomes costly. But bulk mixing, scale is the way to go. I mix a litre of each of my wife and my favourite juices, so I use the small scale for the concentrates and nic then move over to a 5Kg kitchen scale for the PG and VG.


Wow hardcore. Okay maybe you can answer this possibly embarrassing question...just to double check my noob thinking.

I bought a VG/PG 50/50 premix base liquid and a 40mg VG/PG 50/50 Nic salt.

40mg Nic salt was waaaaaaay to harsh for me so I diluted 15ml of each into a 30ml bottle.

That means I tapered the nicotine down to 20mg right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I mixed using syringes when I started. Easiest way to start off and still use a few of them every now and then. The pain for me with syringes is cleaning them and then you can only use them about 3 times before you have to replace them and that also becomes costly. But bulk mixing, scale is the way to go. I mix a litre of each of my wife and my favourite juices, so I use the small scale for the concentrates and nic then move over to a 5Kg kitchen scale for the PG and VG.


I do the exact same thing when mixing big bottles. 

small scale for everything else until the VG then go raid the kitchen for the bigger scale. 

@volcom27101982 you must definitely get a scale for diy. They’re more accurate than syringes and way less hassle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> That means I tapered the nicotine down to 20mg right?


Yeah, sounds about right. 

Though, if the 40mg mix is too harsh, why not just 50/50 that with the other mix in the juice while you're mixing? Think it will be easier than to decant 15ml of each into a bottle each time and then using that. Also less loss w.r.t. juice transfer as there is always juice that sticks to the inside of the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

And another tip... NEVER mix more than 20ml on a first try of a juice, even if it is a recipe you found online that looks absolutely amazing and everybody else raves about it. I have wasted so much concentrates, etc. over the years because of this.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Yeah, sounds about right.
> 
> Though, if the 40mg mix is too harsh, why not just 50/50 that with the other mix in the juice while you're mixing? Think it will be easier than to decant 15ml of each into a bottle each time and then using that. Also less loss w.r.t. juice transfer as there is always juice that sticks to the inside of the bottle.


Gotcha thanks bro. On the plus side...Im glad I chose the 40mg when I quit smoking and I didnt know what strength to go for...coz now I know plus I doubled my nic supply during the stupid lockdown. 

But my ultimate goal is to cut out nicotine altogether. I have this idea in my head that to be truly free of cigarettes I have to quit nicotine too. 

Which has actually got me thinking...

Is there such a thing as a "purist vaper(no nic)" (like 2 groups of vapers - one that vapes nic and one that doesnt)?

And what does the group that doesnt vape nic think of the group that does.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Gotcha thanks bro. On the plus side...Im glad I chose the 40mg when I quit smoking and I didnt know what strength to go for...coz now I know plus I doubled my nic supply during the stupid lockdown.
> 
> But my ultimate goal is to cut out nicotine altogether. I have this idea in my head that to be truly free of cigarettes I have to quit nicotine too.
> 
> ...


They might think shame, that poor kopdoek got us bad
Sorry there's no kopdoek emoji

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Resistance said:


> They might think shame, that poor kopdoek got us bad
> Sorry there's no kopdoek emoji


Im the last one to talk because Im still vaping nic and I have no idea how Im going to deal with having no nic juice when the time comes. 

Perhaps Im too idealistic thinking I can quit nic? I just feel so f*#king good without cigarettes. 

AND I shocked myself last week when I told my dad not to smoke in my car. Im one of THOSE people now lol!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Im the last one to talk because Im still vaping nic and I have no idea how Im going to deal with having no nic juice when the time comes.
> 
> Perhaps Im too idealistic thinking I can quit nic? I just feel so f*#king good without cigarettes.
> 
> AND I shocked myself last week when I told my dad not to smoke in my car. Im one of THOSE people now lol!


I would stretch that 20mg even more.

Back to topic. I used a scale a few times,I haven't used a scale in over a year I do everything by drop. I might use it again some day but, now I don't really follow specific recipe's so it works out for me.
I only really measure nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Im the last one to talk because Im still vaping nic and I have no idea how Im going to deal with having no nic juice when the time comes.
> 
> Perhaps Im too idealistic thinking I can quit nic? I just feel so f*#king good without cigarettes.
> 
> AND I shocked myself last week when I told my dad not to smoke in my car. Im one of THOSE people now lol!



I mixed no nic liquid for a while, as I am much more of an “addicted to the habit” person than addicted to the nic... in all honesty, the liquid tastes “flat” with no nic. There is a certain “sharpness” that gets lost when you cut out nic altogether, but maybe a good target is to get to a low nic mix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Is there such a thing as a "purist vaper(no nic)" (like 2 groups of vapers - one that vapes nic and one that doesnt)?


Almost all stores carry juices in 3mg, 6mg and 0mg. Interestingly enough, as far as I can recall, next to 3mg, 0mg juices are the next big seller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I mixed no nic liquid for a while, as I am much more of an “addicted to the habit” person than addicted to the nic... in all honesty, the liquid tastes “flat” with no nic


When mixing 0mg nic juices one needs to up the flavour, very much like when mixing for pod devices. Nicotine does add (dare I say enhance?) the flavour of a juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I mixed no nic liquid for a while, as I am much more of an “addicted to the habit” person than addicted to the nic... in all honesty, the liquid tastes “flat” with no nic. There is a certain “sharpness” that gets lost when you cut out nic altogether, but maybe a good target is to get to a low nic mix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I remember you (or possibly another forumite) saying that it would taste flat and I should wait till I can buy pure nic and then mix. 

Its why Ive been holding off till now but since the ban has been extended Im just gonna mix without nic. Im bummed about it tho.

When all this is over Ill defo take your advice and mix to a low nic just to give my juice an edge if its too flat for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I mixed no nic liquid for a while, as I am much more of an “addicted to the habit” person than addicted to the nic... in all honesty, the liquid tastes “flat” with no nic. There is a certain “sharpness” that gets lost when you cut out nic altogether, but maybe a good target is to get to a low nic mix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PS. Ive realised Im also just “addicted to the habit” after only vaping CBD for a few days which is why I think I can beat the nicotine too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yeah I remember you (or possibly another forumite) saying that it would taste flat and I should wait till I can buy pure nic and then mix.
> 
> Its why Ive been holding off till now but since the ban has been extended Im just gonna mix without nic. Im bummed about it tho.
> 
> When all this is over Ill defo take your advice and mix to a low nic just to give my juice an edge if its too flat for me.


Or add a few drops of already mixed juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Resistance said:


> I would stretch that 20mg even more.
> 
> Back to topic. I used a scale a few times,I haven't used a scale in over a year I do everything by drop. I might use it again some day but, now I don't really follow specific recipe's so it works out for me.
> I only really measure nic.


But does such accurate measurement really make a difference...to the drop? How and why?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> PS. Ive realised Im also just “addicted to the habit” after only vaping CBD for a few days which is why I think I can beat the nicotine too.


The active ingredient in CBD suppresses the nicotine cravings.hence you could go without craving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Resistance said:


> The active ingredient in CBD suppresses the nicotine cravings.hence you could go without craving.


Genuine wow. So thats why. Which means I still have to face the nicotine addiction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> But does such accurate measurement really make a difference...to the drop? How and why?


My reasoning differs. Taste is subjective. I need a throat hit. Flavour is a bonus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Resistance said:


> My reasoning differs. Taste is subjective. I need a throat hit. Flavour is a bonus.


Would it work if I mixed a higher PG content to get that throat hit without the nic?Assuming a strong throat hit could simulate the nic habit I mean. 

Im just trying to find a way around using nic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Genuine wow. So thats why. Which means I still have to face the nicotine addiction.


You will be surprised how fast you can wean yourself off nic once you are over the ciggy phase of quitting, I vape out of habit and because I love the flavor, but I have had a couple of instances where I mistakenly vaped 0 nic juice and only really realized when I saw it on the bottle. I’m down to 2 mg mostly, but I still enjoy my nic now, but no biggie to go without for a couple of hours, no fidgety madness like when I was smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Would it work if I mixed a higher PG content to get that throat hit without the nic?Assuming a strong throat hit could simulate the nic habit I mean.
> Im just trying to find a way around using nic.



I would drop NIC now that I went without it for a while. If that doesn't work then I would see what amount would be ok to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> You will be surprised how fast you can wean yourself off nic once you are over the ciggy phase of quitting, I vape out of habit and because I love the flavor, but I have had a couple of instances where I mistakenly vaped 0 nic juice and only really realized when I saw it on the bottle. I’m down to 2 mg mostly, but I still enjoy my nic now, but no biggie to go without for a couple of hours, no fidgety madness like when I was smoking.


Cool this gives me hope. And if nic isnt an issue I can choose a wider range of juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (30/5/20)

Slowly lowering nic levels is so much easier if you make your own juice. I have slowly decreased mine and you don't even notice. I'm at 2mg nic now.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)

I’ve been wearing myself off gradually over the last year and I’m down to 1mg. I mix randomly at 1 and 0mg and do not label... I can’t really make the difference anymore. I think it still reassures me that I may be getting some Nic in my juice but soon I’ll be vaping Nic free and then eventually quit. The slime cloak thing is scaring the sh@t out of me

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

